
Errata Security: How we really know the Sunday Times story is bogus - aburan28
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/06/how-we-really-know-sunday-times-story.html?m=1
======
socceroos
Good, short article. Now, remove the need for me to sign in via some third-
party identification service before I can post a comment.

